

So you raised $15k or so from YC. What happened next? - badmash69

How did you get to Series A ? What significant milestones did you hit ? What did the timeline from YC to  Series A look like ?
======
justin
Here's what we did:

0) get some cash from yc 1) work on our product (6 months) 2) raise an angel
round of several hundred k based on demos pre launch (4 months from start to
finish) 3) launch our initial product 4) get buzz in media 5) 3 months after
launch, raise series A

Based on the amounts new yc alums are raising now even pre-demo day, I think
it's getting easier to compress the time between steps 0 and 5.

~~~
badmash69
Thanks. The follow up question is , how much traction did you get to close
Angel round. How much did you have to ramp up to get to Series A.

About me : I am trying to figure out the scope and product-market fit for my
idea and trying to decide how much money I need to save up and how much
functionality needs to be ready before taking the plunge.

------
seiji
Trust the man in the pink shirt: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m43t44WL8-w>

